# Italy Sicily ferry



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Had planned to go Italy this September now going northern portugal and leaving Italy till next April with lesanne , I had progressed to checking ferry information from toe of Italy to Sicily the following is the reply I recieved if its a help to anyone


Good morning dear customer,

in your request for information, you did not specify the route that interest you. Our shipping company offers the service of the Straits of Messina, from Messina to Villa San Giovanni and can back. For this line, there’s a ship every 40 minutes 24 hours a day. The price of one-way to the camper is € 55.00, the ticket return in 3 days costs € 66.00 or return in 90 days is € 93,00.at these prices you must add € 1,00 Ecopass (fee for non-residents in Messina and Reggio Calabria). At the ticket office of Villa San Giovanni near the piers, the tickets will cost € 3,00 extra. You can consider the departures for day. Please tell me the trip you’d like to do. For any further information, please contact us to 800.62.74.14 from Italy or from abroad to 0039090364601.
Greetings

JS

Servizio Clienti
Caronte & Tourist S.p.A.
Messina, Viale della libertà 34 
Phone: 800 627414


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Hi
Thanks for posting this. Although we have no immediate plans to cross over it is in the pot for consideration. In fact I would love to go.
Having this info gives some idea of how easy it would be. A nice polite and informative reply from them.
Regards
p-c


----------

